# camping with an 18 month old?



## babybirkel (Apr 1, 2009)

So, DH and I want to go camping up by Lake Michigan, but we're wondering if attempting to tent camp with an active-alert 18 month old little boy would end up being a miserable time for all of us. Do you/did you camp with an 18 month old? Would you do it again?

He sleeps in a crib at home, so I am not sure how sleeping arrangements would work, but I was thinking if we got a full size air mattress plus a twin that would be enough room for all of us to sleep comfortably. We used to co-sleep until he got too wiggly and it became co-not-sleeping-nursing-all-night.

Anyway. Your thoughts/experiences/warnings would be appreciated!


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

We went camping last summer when DD was probably 19 mos. She loved it, but she loves being outside so she was right in her element. We all slept on a full sized air mattress and it worked but was a little uncomfortable so I think that your idea to combine the full with a twin will work out well. I bet you will all have a fabulous time.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

yes! its super fun!


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

We have camped with DS at 6 mons, 9 mons and 18 mons and have loved every time.

DS is a very active, inquisitive boy who loves being outside and is not too fearful. He had no problems sleeping in the tent, we sleep on three self inflating sleep mats, DS has his own. We camped for 3 nights last year and this year we are camping for 8 nights!

Oh and be prepared for dirt!


----------



## spirit4ever (Nov 4, 2004)

I've camped with all 3 kids starting at 6 months!

Last summer dd was just 12 months when we went camping, she absolutely loved it!

We just got bac from camping and dd is almost 2, again, she was in heaven!!! SHe enjoyed it more than my 5 year old who was tv deprived!!

We're going camping again in August!


----------



## Red Pajama (Jun 11, 2007)

Last summer this time we went camping with my 19 month old and four year old twins. We went cross country, on a trip to Custer state park and Badlands (SD) and Devil's Tower (WY). We tent camped most of the time, but also rented the camp cabins available at KOA's.

She slept on a sleeping bag next to our bag. It really went ok, although I sometimes have a hard time believing we did such a big trip with 3 young kids.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

We went with DS last year at 12 months, and it was awesome! He did great.. We are planning on going again this year at 24 months, I can't wait!

Just make sure you bring lots of backup ways to get him to sleep. We had our ergo, stroller, and car. He actually ended up getting so worn out though that he just nursed right to sleep!







It was a blast.


----------



## Leningradka (Aug 20, 2008)

we have camped witth ds since he was in the womb! first, we put a pack n play in th tent (we have a huge tent}. and last time we had a popup, and we baracaded one side with pillowes and he slept there - he loves it. but be prepared to let go of ur hygiene expectations - some dirt will be eaten at some point. btw, ur boy is 8 days younger than mine


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

We camped last summer a few times while DD was that age, it was a lot of fun. Since he's a solo-sleeper, maybe you can put him down in his own little bag?


----------



## sparklett (Nov 25, 2006)

I took DS camping when he was 13-14 months. It was really awesome. I brought a huge blanket/carpet and laid out plenty of stationary toys.

At night, we tried the air mattress but we have found it to be very cold and uncomfortable. If you use one, put a blanket between the fitted sheet and the air mattress to keep warm. I tried sleeping with DH on the air mattress and he kept rolling towards me. Awful. Now we have these AWESOME fold-up foam beds that work great. We got them at Costco.

I also found that at bedtime, DS was distracted by the nighttime noise so I brought his white noise machine and placed near his sleeping area. That has helped immensely, especially this summer.

This summer DS is 3 and we've already been camping twice and intend to go four more times. Since we started early, he is very used to it and LOVES going.


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

We took DD over Memorial Day weekend, she was almost 15 months at the time. She had such a great time! Just being outside all day was enough for her. She explored around our campsite all weekend. I got her some gardening tools before we left and they entertained her all weekend! She explored and dug in the sand and dirt.

We have a pop up camper, so our sleeping situation was slightly different. She also sleeps in a crib all night at home. She still went to bed earlier than us, around her normal time she'd start acting sleepy. So, me or DH just went in the camper and laid down with her until she fell asleep. She slept on the twin bed in the camper and did great! The first night was the only rough night, unfamiliar surroundings and it got pretty cold unexpectedly. So, she ended up in bed with us sometime throughout the night, but still handled it wonderfully.

We can't wait to take her camping again it was so great! By far, I think the best vacation you can do with a little one!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

we have been going camping twice a year since my oldest was 9 months old. It has always been fun. we camp at a sort of festival type thang (very small scale and it's just friends) so we would bring the wagon and load it with blankets and the baby woudl fall alseep in that and we would pull it aorund and transfer her when we were ready to sleep. the only time it was rough was when my youngest was 2 months old and it was HOT. luckily my friends house is right there so we hung out in the ac for a bit.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

We camped when DD was about 20 months old and, to echo the other posters, it was great.

A few random thoughts. Get one of those hook-on seats that hook directly onto the picnic table. That was really helpful when we were cooking -- we put her in it on the end of the table opposite the stove and she couldn't get out. Set her up with several of her toys and she enjoyed it.

Everything will have to be a slower pace. Everything still revolves around naptime just like at home.

Get ready for dirt so bring a few extra play-clothes.

Have fun!


----------

